# Christchurch intermediate schools



## helenxk (Jan 14, 2019)

We're visiting Christchurch for a final interview for a few days in mid-February! Checking out schools is definitely key. Does anyone have any insights as to how the 3 intermediate schools in Christchurch compare? Christchurch South is near where we think we want to live and would allow our older son to go to Cashmere, but I've not heard anything about it. Would really appreciate any thoughts!


----------



## CharcoalMW (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi Helen, 
I have also been looking at schools (bit early as I haven't got a job or submitted my EOI yet) but what worries me most is getting the schooling right! We are hoping to relocate to Christchurch too. I saw that Cashmere is a 9th decile school. I find it difficult to get my head round the schooling system, I understand that the higher the decile, the less funding from the government the school gets, so does that mean the school is in an affluent area? Where does the additional funding for the school come from? My 3 boys are 9, 11 and 13 so by the time we move they will all be senior school age. Good luck with your move, have you got a resident's visa?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

CharcoalMW said:


> I saw that Cashmere is a 9th decile school. I find it difficult to get my head round the schooling system, I understand that the higher the decile, the less funding from the government the school gets, so does that mean the school is in an affluent area? Where does the additional funding for the school come from?


It isn't very difficult to understand.
Using the current system each school has a Decile rating between 1 and 10. The lower the rating the more funding the school receives from the government for each child on their enrollment.
The Decile rating is derived from local Census Data specifically targeting the families and households that are in the school enrollment zone looking at parents history/backgrounds, jobs, salaries, how many people living in the home etc etc, so Yes a school with a high decile rating would usually mean it is in a desireable or affluent area. The Decile rating has no bearing on how well or not the school or its teachers performs. That is from the school ERO Report that is conducted every 5 years.
The school that our 8 year old attends is Decile 10 rural and we have an enrollment getting on towards 300 pupils. We are told that the school misses out on approx $25 000 because it is a Decile 10 and not a Decile 9 school.
Additional funds come from a number of sources.....gifts or support from local businesses attached to the school, fundraising events and volunteering parents. Our biggest annual event is Mower Day which is late Spring each year. There is a ride-on lawnmower racing league in the Bay Of plenty and they have held a race meeting at our school for years and the school piggy back on to it and hold a fayre with stalls, food, bands, many local businesses etc. Like a mini agricultural show really and all profits go to the school. We usually clear around $65 000 profit which goes towards a big project cost for the school in that year.....last year we resurfaced the all weather pitch and this year we are replacing all the classroom IT. Majority of it is down to parents volunteering their time, skills and equipment to make it all work. Its pretty hard going but very rewarding seeing the result of the work benefiting all the kids.


----------

